

IBM homepage history in screen shots - sirteno
http://epcostello.net/library/ibmcom/

======
epc
It's a mix of design and organizational history, I left out most tech
commentary because by the time I wrote it in 2008 the technology we used for
ibm.com was laughably outdated and obsolete.

